# Ultimate differences between the INTJ and ENTJ.



## FamousAuthor47 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello guys. I have spent almost a year now studying MBTI and have, in painful confusion, switched my type numerous times. I now 90% sure that I am ENTJ, other 10% going to possibly INTJ. I just would like to hear everyone's thoughts on what the differences between ENTJs and INTJs fundamentally are. I want this thread to be the ultimate end of all the confusion between the two types. I need your guy's help to add to this list by *posting you thoughts below.*

Thank you for all who contribute.


----------------------------------------------------------------------
*ENTJs (Te Ni Se Fi)*


 more practical than theoretical
 enjoys attention from others
 more effective at taking action than planning






*INTJs (Ni Te Fi Se)*


 more theoretical than practical
 enjoys social settings with like-minded people
 more effective at planning than taking action


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

It was written partly for humor's sake, but...

ENTJ = Organized and driven. 
INTJ = Organized and driven.

ENTJ = Explodes and tells you the facts about yourself when they've had enough. 
INTJ = Alternates between snide, critical remarks and the silent treatment when they've had enough.

ENTJ = Encourages their children to be independent to help them grow.
INTJ = Encourages their children to leave them alone because they're tired of being bothered.

ENTJ = Generally optimistic.
INTJ = Generally pessimistic.

ENTJ = Often arrogant.
INTJ = Often arrogant.

ENTJ = More prone to anger issues.
INTJ = More prone to anxiety issues.

ENTJ = Fun at parties. 
INTJ = Generally annoying at parties, unless VERY drunk. 

ENTJ = More practical.
INTJ = More theoretical.

ENTJ = Social presence is overpowering.
INTJ = Social presence is prickly.

ENTJ = Stubborn as hell.
INTJ = Stubborn as hell.

ENTJ = Sense of humor is bawdy.
INTJ = Sense of humor is dry.

ENTJ = Greatly enjoys sex and very rarely refuses partner.
INTJ = Views sex as a maintenance chore that is required to maintain the relationship.

ENTJ = Enjoys attention in social settings.
INTJ = Sulks when ignored in social settings, but resents the attention when they're not.

ENTJ = Has no time for bullshit in general.
INTJ = Has no time for your bullshit in particular.

ENTJ = Usually enjoys the company of ENTPs and considers the pranks/trolling of the latter to be amusing.
INTJ = Is often pranked/trolled by ENTPs and hates it.

ENTJ = Privately considers themselves superior to many Sensors, but maintains a grudging respect for the ESTJ.
INTJ = Privately considers themselves superior to Sensors, virtually without exception.

http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...rences-between-entjs-intjs-4.html#post3606665

:tongue:


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

@*Elistra*
Generalize alot?

cleaned up your draft a bit



> ENTJ = Organizes and driven.
> INTJ = Organized and driven.
> 
> ENTJ = Explodes and tells you the facts about yourself when they've had enough.
> ...


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Scianto said:


> @*Elistra*
> Generalize alot?
> 
> cleaned up your draft a bit


I make no apologies for my sense of humor, and meant it precisely as originally written. 

Just be grateful there's no shit jokes in there, yeah? :laughing:


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

Elistra said:


> I make no apologies for my sense of humor, and meant it precisely as originally written. :laughing:


This makes PerCfect sense :dry:


----------



## FamousAuthor47 (Feb 7, 2014)

Elistra said:


> ENTJ = Privately considers themselves superior to many Sensors, but maintains a grudging respect for the ESTJ.
> INTJ = Privately considers themselves superior to Sensors, virtually without exception.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...rences-between-entjs-intjs-4.html#post3606665
> ...


FUCK ESTJs. Status quo following bastards who can break a rule or think for themself.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

One is more social than the other :kitteh:


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

The INTJ is typically more evil.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

FamousAuthor47 said:


> FUCK ESTJs. Status quo following bastards who can break a rule or think for themself.


I don't know why so many NTs have issues with them, honestly. 

1) If you manage to gain their respect, they tend to be much more open to suggestions and even willing to let up on the 'by the book' stuff. 

2) They can shut annoying ESFJs up faster than virtually anyone else, and without the ESFJ throwing a tantrum or engaging in some other sort of pointless outburst. 

3) They Get Shit Done.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Elistra said:


> I don't know why so many NTs have issues with them, honestly.
> 
> 1) If you manage to gain their respect, they tend to be much more open to suggestions and even willing to let up on the 'by the book' stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes and no. I find ESTJs to be problematic in a sense because we have different perspectives. I want to rip the band-aid off in a second, they want to stretch it out over years. I believe in theory and facts, they believe in subjectivity and facts etc.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Elistra said:


> I don't know why so many NTs have issues with them, honestly.
> 
> 1) If you manage to gain their respect, they tend to be much more open to suggestions and even willing to let up on the 'by the book' stuff.
> 
> ...


My moms an STJ, and I agree with you. They are able to shut up the most outbursted idiots in a room. My STJ mom can be prickly and and very stubborn and unopenminded in many ways. But if there is one thing she does actually have is my respect in her particular demeanor (partially). The other answerer was right she does to an extent care about the status quo. She also seems to bend the rules for herself but has very defined lines for everyone else. She can be one of the most hypocritical people I know in that regard. If you take her out of the equation and her direct hypocrisy (which I can't stand), she is often dead on with her sentiment of everybody else in a room. She can easily call out an obnoxious SFJ and tell them to shut the fvck up. Its odd how she's mastered this ability to some how pass off so much expectation unto everyone else yet has mastered the ability to avoid being called out on her own discretions. I guess she holds so much stock in overpowering the many SFJs around that she gains respect thru that, despite being a very prickly hypocrite. I don't know, thats at least in the case of my mother.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

absyrd2 said:


> The INTJ is typically more evil.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

ENTJs dress better.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, that statement @Elistra



> ENTJ = Encourages their children to be independent to help them grow.
> INTJ = Encourages their children to leave them alone because they're tired of being bothered.


INTJs encourage their children to be independent to help them grow too, so they will eventually leave them alone. Ni is very future looking, how many years can I put up with this for? :tongue:

Back to OP I think the differences are in the arguing and resolution. ENTJs are a lot quicker to apologise when they are wrong. INTJs have to spend much more time away from their 'all knowing" Ni to actually recognise they are wrong. They can take the stoic silence to a whole new level of WTF if they aren't mindful of what they are doing.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> Back to OP I think the differences are in the arguing and resolution. ENTJs are a lot quicker to apologise when they are wrong. INTJs have to spend much more time away from their 'all knowing" Ni to actually recognise they are wrong. They can take the stoic silence to a whole new level of WTF if they aren't mindful of what they are doing.


Really? I've found the opposite to be true. I recognize I'm wrong if the facts say so and apologize if appropriate. As for the one ENTJ friend I have, I can't recall a time when he's ever apologized. If shown to be wrong, he'll retort with "but _reasons and thing_s​...", shuts up, or changes subject.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

an absurd man said:


> Really? I've found the opposite to be true. I recognize I'm wrong if the facts say so and apologize if appropriate. As for the one ENTJ friend I have, I can't recall a time when he's ever apologized. If shown to be wrong, he'll retort with "but _reasons and thing_s​...", shuts up, or changes subject.


Maybe I know ENTJs who are more considerate as they ram their Te down your throat Linda Lovelace style then apologise after. It seems more of a wanting to get the act of it over, done and dusted. They go and do their own study afterward for their interest in getting it right. Ni doms are far more sure of themselves actually in an argument and it's less about getting the act over but enjoying the getting into it from the way I see. I'd rather just keep on going rather than get a win in.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

ENTJs are just INTJs with a playful side


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

ENTJs are very action oriented. As are INTJs. The key is that:

1. INTJ will plan longer and farther ahead into the future.
2. INTJ will not act until absolutely certain, or until several contingencies have been put in place.

Speed of decision making and length of strategy is probably the biggest difference. 

ENTJ acts sooner and more frequently. INTJ spends time carefully deliberating and then has bursts of activity, reverting back to lengthy periods of observation and deliberation. 

Interestingly enough the most common accusations I see aimed at each other between these two types:

ENTJ: "INTJ is wishy-washy."
INTJ: "ENTJ is rash."


----------

